# Photos : Albums mots clés synchronisés entre Mac et iOS



## amonbophis (12 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous

Connaissez vous un moyen autre que les albums partagés pour pouvoir partager un album créé sur photos mac avec les appareils iOS, et inversement?
Pareil pour les mots clés, peuvent ils être partagés?


----------



## ericse (13 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
Si les appareils sont à toi (tu ne le précises pas), il faut mettre le même compte iCloud sur tous.
S'il ne sont pas à toi, alors il n'y a que les albums partagés.


----------

